# High white or normal?



## Skyshadow (May 11, 2016)

I was just wondering is Yggdrasil considered a high white or a normal argentine? Also she's got several areas of gold color on her. Is that normal? Will it stay as she ages? Her face seems more gold than white but I've heard this can be common in Florida wild caughts?


----------



## Walter1 (May 11, 2016)

I've seen whiter and darker.


----------



## Skyshadow (May 11, 2016)

That's immensely unhelpful!!


----------



## beardeddragon111 (May 11, 2016)

that means he's normal.


----------



## Walter1 (May 11, 2016)

beardeddragon111 said:


> that means he's normal.


Yup. Exactly.


----------



## Skyshadow (May 11, 2016)

Got ya! Are the gold spots normal? Will those stay as she ages?


----------



## Walter1 (May 11, 2016)

I think so because I've seen them on larger older ones. I don't know if they lose some. My male looks a good deal like yours.


----------



## Skyshadow (May 11, 2016)

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Walter1 (May 11, 2016)

Very happy to.


----------

